# supply ship



## yamahabob (Dec 1, 2013)

Has anybody got any info on the Sea Producer ,I was on it 75/76 the ship was owned by Bugge supply ships they had an office on Regent quay Aberdeen. It may have gone for convertion around 77. Thankyou for any pics or info.(A)


----------



## rfw700 (Dec 6, 2007)

I believe the Sea Producer became the Sea Supplier. Then she was renamed Sealion Challenger, Cornelia Viking, Northern Sea, Sis Quest and finally Gulf Pearl. She is still afloat as the Gulf Pearl. Here is a link for when she was the Northern Sea.
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=2001818
I have a couple of pictures of her as the Sea Producer. Including one when a crane boom from the Sedco 700 fell across her deck in 1978. However, I don't know how to get them too you.


----------



## yamahabob (Dec 1, 2013)

rfw700 said:


> I believe the Sea Producer became the Sea Supplier. Then she was renamed Sealion Challenger, Cornelia Viking, Northern Sea, Sis Quest and finally Gulf Pearl. She is still afloat as the Gulf Pearl. Here is a link for when she was the Northern Sea.
> NORTHERN SEA - IMO 7615878 - ShipSpotting.com - Ship Photos and Ship Tracker
> I have a couple of pictures of her as the Sea Producer. Including one when a crane boom from the Sedco 700 fell across her deck in 1978. However, I don't know how to get them too you.


Thanks for info my e mail is bob.son1[email protected] mail .com.thanks


----------

